# Bible Encyclopedia, Unabridged Matthew Henry's Commentary, etc. for the Kindle



## osnova (Oct 20, 2009)

I have just released The International Standard Bible Encyclopedia (ISBE) for the Kindle.

The International Standard Bible Encyclopedia is an exhaustive classic Biblical encyclopedia consisting of 5 paper volumes. This bastion of knowledge is now availalbe in one well-formatted book for the Kindle. The Kindle edition works as any other Kindle dictionary and may be set as the Kindle default dictionary.

The ISBE includes almost 10,000 thoroughly written authoritative articles representing the scholarship of nearly 200 evangelical scholars.

In harmony with the practical and authoritative character of the Encyclopedia the greatest pains were taken by the authors to secure comprehensiveness and completeness in its presentation of all Biblical matters, and in its fulness of typical Scriptural references on all subjects dealt with. In scope the work embraces the Old and New Testaments and the Apocrypha, together with all related subjects of Language, Text, Literature (apocalyptic, apocryphal, sub-apostolic, etc.), Archeology, historical and religious environment-whatever, in short, may throw light on the meaning and message of the sacred Book. The aim was that nothing great or small conducing to this end was to be omitted. History of peoples and religions, Ethnology, Geography, Topography, Biography, Arts and Crafts, Manners and Customs, Family Life, Natural History, Agriculture, War, Shipping, Ritual, Laws, Sects, Music, and all else pertaining to the outer and inner life of the people of the Bible, and therefore throwing light upon the meaning of the original writers, are amply and minutely treated. Proper names are explained and their occurrences in the Bible and Apocrypha noted. Large space was devoted to the meanings and uses of the more ordinary, as well as of rarer and obsolete, English words with special reference to their Hebrew and Greek originals and to the variations of usage in the King James/Authorized Version and the Revised Versions. Careful attention was given to the figurative uses of words in connection with all subjects where such uses occur.

The Kindle edition incorporates a cross-reference system between the articles and the included King James Bible, which makes it easy to navigate a huge amount of scholarly information and read the Scripture.

The ISBE is a required reference book for the Kindle library of any serious student of the Bible.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards, and congratulations on your book.

(If you've gotten this welcome before, it's just as a matter of housekeeping. We like to put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, it just helps us know that you know the rules.)

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here.

--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information. You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## osnova (Oct 20, 2009)

I will report in this thread all OSNOVA Bible study publications.


----------



## osnova (Oct 20, 2009)

*Unabridged Matthew Henry's Commentary on the Whole Bible (best Kindle navigation)*

*Features of the Kindle edition*

Until now, there have been available only concise editions of Matthew Henry's Commentary for the Kindle. OSNOVA's Kindle edition includes the unabridged text of the entire six paper volumes incorporating an active table of contents, a joystick navigation between chapters, and a cross-reference system between the commentary and the included Bible (with Direct Verse Jump), which makes it easy to locate any place within the Commentary or the Scriptures in seconds. The table of contents allows navigation to any chapter of the Scriptures, with the hyperlinked dot to the right of each chapter leading to the corresponding place in the Commentary. Each title and each verse number in the included Bible is hyperlinked to the corresponding passage in the Commentary, and each reference in the Commentary is hyperlinked to the corresponding passage in the Bible.

*General Description*

Matthew Henry's six-volume 'Exposition of the Old and New Testament' or Complete Bible Commentary has long been celebrated as the best of English commentaries of the Bible for devotional purposes. It provides an exhaustive verse by verse study of the Bible, covering the whole of the Old Testament and the New Testament.

The Commentary was begun in November 1704. The first volume was published in 1708; that and four other volumes appeared in a uniform edition in 1710. Before his death Henry completed the Acts for an unpublished sixth volume. After his death the Epistles and Revelation were prepared by thirteen ministers, partly based upon notes taken by Henry's hearers. The complete edition was edited by George Burder and John Hughes and published in 1811 in 6 volumes. Henry's 'Exposition' has often been abridged. Now for the first time it is made available by OSNOVA in its full unabridged form to the Kindle users.

Henry's commentaries are primarily exegetical, dealing with the Scripture text as presented, with his prime intention being explanation for practical and devotional purposes. The Commentary excels at practical application, displaying good sense, discrimination, high moral tone and simple piety, combined with the well-sustained flow of its English style.

Famous evangelical Protestant preachers such as George Whitefield and Charles Spurgeon used and heartily commended the work, with Whitefield reading it through four times - the last time on his knees. Spurgeon stated, " Every minister ought to read it entirely and carefully through once at least."


----------



## osnova (Oct 20, 2009)

I always welcome suggestions for what Bible study materials (mostly public domain) you would like to see on the Kindle as an OSNOVA publication.


----------



## osnova (Oct 20, 2009)

I am confident that serious students of the Bible (or those who want to become such) will be delighted with this new publication coming to the Kindle, which will link several books by this author into one cross-linked study Bible. Until then, below are some of the quotes from this man of God:


The Bible is much read, but comparatively little studied.

We cannot all be profound students of nature; we can all be profound students of Scripture.

A person who understands the language of the Holy Spirit, but who does not understand a word of Greek or Hebrew or Aramaic, will get more out of the Bible, than one, who knows all about Greek and Hebrew and cognate languages, but is not born again, and, consequently, does not understand the language of the Holy Spirit.

One of the greatest follies of the day, is to set unregenerate men to teaching the Bible, because of their rare knowledge of the human forms of speech in which the book was written. It would be as reasonable to set a man to teach art because he had an accurate technical knowledge of paints.

It should be distinctly understood, that, while there are teachings in the Bible that the natural man can understand, and beauties which he can see, its most distinctive and characteristic teachings are beyond his grasp, and its highest beauties belong to a world in which he has no vision. The first fundamental condition of the most profitable Bible study, is, then, "Ye must be born again." You cannot study the Bible to the greatest profit if you have not been born again. Its best treasures are sealed to you.

Many come to the table God has spread in His word with no appetite for spiritual food, and go mincing here and there and grumbling about everything. Spiritual indigestion lies at the bottom of much modern criticism of the Bible.

The reason why many get so little out of their Bible reading is simply because they are not willing to think. Intellectual laziness lies at the bottom of a large percent of fruitless Bible reading.

One pound of beef well chewed and digested and assimilated, will give more strength than tons of beef merely glanced at; and one verse of scripture chewed and digested and assimilated, will give more strength than whole chapters simply skimmed. Weigh every word you read in the Bible. Look at it. Turn it over and over. The most familiar passages get a new meaning in this way.

Do not come to the Bible full of your own ideas, and seeking from it a confirmation of them. Come rather to find out what are God's ideas as He has revealed them there. Come not to find a confirmation of your own opinion, but to be taught what God may be pleased to teach.

Few keys open so many caskets that contain hidden treasure as prayer. Few clues unravel so many difficulties. Few microscopes will disclose so many beauties hidden from the eye of the ordinary observer. What new light often shines from an old familiar text as you bend over it in prayer!


----------



## osnova (Oct 20, 2009)

I have just published the OSNOVA Study Bible.

The OSNOVA Study Bible includes the Holy Bible and the following Bible study resources:

* The Treasury of Scripture Knowledge (500,000 Scripture cross-references) by R.A. Torrey
* How to Study the Bible for Greatest Profit (a course on Bible study methods) by R.A. Torrey
* Daily Bread (one-year Bible reading calendar) by R.M. M'Cheyne

This edition incorporates an active table of contents, a joystick navigation between chapters, and a cross-reference system between the Bible study resources and the included Bible (with Direct Verse Jump and Direct Verse Jump 2), which makes it easy to locate any place within the Bible study resources or the Scriptures in seconds. The table of contents allows navigation to any chapter of the Scriptures, with the hyperlinked dot to the right of each chapter leading to the corresponding place in the Treasury of Scripture Knowledge. Each title and each verse number in the included Bible is hyperlinked to the corresponding passage in the Treasury of Scripture Knowledge, and each reference in the Treasury of Scripture Knowledge is hyperlinked to the corresponding passage in the Bible.


----------



## Jeannineinsd (Sep 26, 2009)

Osnova,  Is this Study Bible the KJV?  Or a different translation?

Thanks,
Jeannine


----------



## osnova (Oct 20, 2009)

It's KJV; however, I can make it any other translation that I've already published (except for NET that is). Just ask.


----------



## osnova (Oct 20, 2009)

The seminal Christian work that has been called "the most important book written in the last 500 years" is finally available from OSNOVA.

Features of the Kindle edition

OSNOVA's Kindle edition of the acclaimed English translation by Henry Beveridge, Esq. of the Institutes of the Christian Religion includes the unabridged text of John Calvin's magnum opus with the usual excellence in the formatting and arrangement that readers have come to expect from OSNOVA publications. The edition incorporates an active table of contents, a four-way-key navigation between chapters, transparent structure of the large work, and an interconnected, crosslinked navigation between all books, chapters, sections, indices and the included Bible (with Direct Verse Jump and Direct Verse Jump 2). All these features make it easy to navigate to any passage of the Institutes and return to the initial position within seconds.


----------



## osnova (Oct 20, 2009)

*The New Testament in the Original Greek, Byzantine Textform 2005 (with Direct Verse Jump)* is now available from the OSNOVA Store. It should also appear on Amazon as soon as it is approved.

THE NEW TESTAMENT was written in Koine Greek during the first century AD. From the time of its original revelation, handwritten copies continually were prepared in order tomaintain and preserve that original text into the modern era. All copies made prior to the invention of movable-type printing were made by hand, resulting in various scribal alterations, most of these being of a minor nature. Although the autographs no longer exist and no two manuscript copies are completely identical, sufficient evidence exists by which one can produce an accurate representation of the original text by comparing and evaluating the overall manuscript consensus. Robinson and Pierpont have taken the utmost care in preparing that text for this edition.


----------



## osnova (Oct 20, 2009)

Another collection of Christian works.










Available at the OSNOVA Store, Amazon US, 
Amazon UK, and Barnes&Noble for Nook

This publication is a collection of the memoirs, treatises and important sermons and essays of *Jonathan Edwards*, the greatest American theologian and philosopher, a contemporary of Benjamin Franklin, who was educated at Yale University, served as the president of Princeton University, and whose sermons such as "_Sinners in the Hands of an Angry God_" sparked the Great Awakening in the eighteenth-century America.

The Kindle edition from OSNOVA™ includes the text of the two paper volumes of the Works of Jonathan Edwards, featuring an excellent formatting, active tables of contents (a short and a detailed one), transparent structure of the collection of works, a "5-way controller" navigation between books, chapters and sections, and a cross-reference system between the Collection and the included Bible. All these features make it easy to navigate to any section of any work of Jonathan Edwards within seconds.


----------



## osnova (Oct 20, 2009)

Available at the OSNOVA Store, Amazon US and 
Amazon UK

Jamieson, Fausset, and Brown's Commentary of the Bible has stood the test of time and remains the preeminent evangelical expository commentary of the Scriptures. It provides verse-by-verse exposition of most Bible passages in insightful, accurate, succinct, and easy to understand articles. Charles Spurgeon, the Prince of Preachers, wrote about the JFB Commentary the following:


```
[I]It [the JFB Commentary] contains so great a variety of information that if a man has no other exposition he would find himself at no great loss if he possessed and used it diligently.[/I]
```
OSNOVA's Kindle edition offers the excellent formatting and navigation that Christians have come to expect from OSNOVA Kindle publications. The OSNOVA Kindle edition incorporates an active table of contents, a joystick navigation between chapters and books, and a cross-reference system between the commentary and the included Bible (with Direct Verse Jump 2), which makes it easy to locate any place within the Commentary or the Scriptures in seconds. The table of contents allows navigation to any chapter of the Scriptures, with the hyperlinked dot to the right of each chapter leading to the corresponding place in the Commentary. Each title and each verse number in the included Bible is hyperlinked to the corresponding passage in the Commentary, and each reference in the Commentary is hyperlinked to the corresponding passage in the Bible. The complete instructions on how to use all navigation aids in this publication are found at the beginning of the book.


----------



## osnova (Oct 20, 2009)

Just to let you know, we're offering a FREE e-dictionary to all fans of our Facebook page: http://www.facebook.com/pages/Osnova-Kindle-Bibles-Study-Materials-for-e-Readers/125274690887147. The offer is for this weekend only.

There are 3 dictionaries that our fans could choose from, see the list on Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Dictionaries-b...hor_title_full. Cheers!


----------

